# configure: error: Could not find MySQL



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

Ich denke mal, der Betreff ist schön aussagekräftig 

System: Debian Woody / console-only

Hintergrund: Die letzten Tage versuche ich schon das neueste Jabber2 Release zu kompilieren um das Jabber2 Tutorial zu schreiben.  Also habe ich mir alle benötigten Sourcen heruntergeladen (jabber2/openssl / mysql). Wenn ich versuche Jabber2 vorzubereiten:


```
./configure --enable-debug --prefix=/etc/jabber2/ --with-openssl=/usr/local/ssl --with-mysql=/usr/src/mysql-x.x.xx/
```

es kommt der besagte Fehler. Ich habe herausgefunden, das ich die kompletten mysql-libraries benötige (client-libraries, etc.). Auf http://www.mysql.com gibt es jedoch diese nur als rpm. Der standard linux download enthält nicht alles und auch mysql-max erzielt den gleichen Fehler (obwohl beim max alles dabei sein sollte?).

Jetzt versuchte ich mir 'alien' zur rpm-Paketverwaltung zu installieren, mein apt-get packetmanagement moniert aber Probleme des alien-paketes mit debonf - super. Da ich debconf brauche kann ich alien nicht installieren. Also versuchte ich es mit dem 'rpm' paket für debian. Allerdings hat das die rpm-Pakete gar nicht erkannt als ich sie installieren wollte - perfekt...

Ich fühl mich etwas verarscht 
Weiß jemand rat? Wie komme ich an alle nötigen Mysql-Sources heran, inclusive aller header und library files...

*soifz*

[*EDIT*]
Versionen: Jabber 2 - release 2
mysql 4.0.17 oder 4.0.18

Merkwürdigerweise ging es mit der letzten Jabber Beta und mysql 4.0.16
[*/EDIT*]


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Ich denke mal, der Betreff ist schön aussagekräftig
> 
> System: Debian Woody / console-only
> ...



Sollte mysql-dev heissen


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

nope, gibt bei debian kein mysql-dev

DAS ist ja das seltsame


----------



## Backdraft (17. Februar 2004)

Versuch es ma mit libmysqlclient oder so ähnlich.

Am besten mit "apt-cache search libmysql".

Ansonsten schau mal, das Dein Pfad zu mysql vernünftig ist, denn die libs liegen meistens noch tiefer als Du oben angegeben hast.

Ebenso mal schauen, ob in der "ld.conf" der Pfad zu den libs korrekt ist bzw. überhaupt drin steht. Änderst Du die Datei dann "ldconfig" eingeben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

Ich habe das komplette Debian Paketverzeichnis durchsucht, es gibt keine mysql-library - weder server noch client. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ich versuche dennoch mal Den Vorschlag auch wenn ich mir wenig davon verspreche. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt =)

Natürlich habe ich bei der Pfadangabe nicht nur den oben von mir angegebenen Pfad verwendet, sondern auch so ziemlich jedes Unterverzeichnis 
Die wollte ich jetzt nicht alle aufführen  

Auf dem System existieren die Libs jedenfalls nicht.
Und wegen der paar libs mein mysql neu zu kompilieren finde ich auch schwachsinnig, wo es eigentlich die libs irgendwo geben sollte


----------



## Backdraft (17. Februar 2004)

Also die Pakete heißen folgendermaßen:

"libmysqlclient10" normale Client
"libmysqlclient10-dev" die developer-libs


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

Evt. befinden sich die Pakete in testing- oder unstable-Sektion von dpkg...

PS: Hallo Bielefelder


----------



## Backdraft (17. Februar 2004)

Also die Pakete sind definitiv in stable enthalten. Mein Rootie läuft nur auf Stable, ebenso mein Home-Server.  

PS:Auch Bielefelder? Koordinaten sagen mir nichts.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

*schmatz*

es fehlte nur die "libmysqlclient10-dev"

dangescheen  

So, Neuro mal wieder tutorial-schreiben geht ...


----------

